
Ask HN: Any known distributed implementation of this cycle detection? - bracai
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/283642998_Distributed_cycle_detection_in_large-scale_sparse_graphs
======
jonny_storm
The loop detection mechanism discussed in that paper is exactly what eBGP uses
to test paths for loops. This is sometimes referred to as a path vector.

